# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device)  روت جالكسي تاب 2 7.0 gt-p3100 بروم الايسكريم ساندوتش

## mohamed73

*  Root For Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 GT-P3100*   *قبل التركيب :*   *إقرأ الموضوع كاملاً قبل التركيب*    1.الموقع غير مسؤول عن اي عطل يحدث للجهازك   2.التركيب على مسؤوليتك الشخصية .   3.يجب ان يكون لديك سلك USB  الاصلي   4.تواجد  سامسونج كيز على الكمبيوتر .   5.يجب ان يكون نسخة الاندرويد لديك ايسكريم ساندوتش  اي 4.0.3 او 4.0.4   6.البطارية يجب ان تكون فوق النصف .   7.تواجد ذاكرة خارجية .  *طريقة التركيب :*    في الطريقة يتم تركيب كلوك ورك مود  عن طريق الاودين ثم ملف الروت   اولا  قم بالدخول الى الداونلودينج مود ,والجهاز مغلق كليا قم بالضغط  على زر الباور مع زر الصوت للاسفل ضغطا مطولا حتى يظهر لك ما في الصورة   قم بالضغط على زر الصوت  للاعلى للدخول الى الداونلودنج مود و ضع الجهاز جانبا :  ثانياً قم بتنزيل الملف باسم  root for  gt-p3100 ics  ثم قم بفك الضغط عنه  ثم قم  بفقتح الملف root for gt-p3100   ستجد في هذا الملف :  ثالثاً قم بوصل التابلت بالكمبيوتر ثم قم بفتح الاودين المرفق مع الملف  انتظر حنى  تظهر لديك كلمة com  بالون الاصفر  ثم قم بالضغط على خيار PDA  ثم اختر ملف كلوك ورك مود ريكفري  .cwm-6.0.1.1-p3100  tar   ثم اختر START ثم انتظر حتى يكتمل التنصيب للكلوك ورك مود و  ثم انظر حتى يقوم الجهاز بتشغيل نفسه الان اصبح لديك كلوك ورك مود ريكفري رابعاً  قم بنقل ملف  الروت   cwm-root-gtab2.zip الى الذاكرة الخارجية للجهاز  على الجذر مباشرة و قم بغلق الجهاز كلياً   و قم بالدخول الى وضعية الريكفري عن طريق الضغط على زر الصوت للعلى مع زر الباور   وانتظر قليلا حتى تظهر لك  كالتالي :   التحريك بين الخيارات يكون عن طريق ازرار الصوت والاختيار عن طريق زر الباوزر   1.قم  باختيار الامر install zip from sdcard :   2. قم باختيار الامر choose zip from external sdcard :  ثم اختر ملف  الروت cwm-root-gtab2.zip  ثم  اختر  ++go back ++  ثم reboot system now   سنجد برنامج السوبر يوزر موجود قم بتحديثة اذا اراد التحديث   انتهى .    *رابط التنزيل :*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *المصدر :*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

